# New Photo shoot of Hartmann Gallardo reps on MkII TT



## [email protected] (Apr 18, 2006)

These are Hartmann 19x8.0" ET 35 G5 (Gallardo) replicas with 245-35-19 tires on a MkII TT.
These wheels are scheduled to be available around September with 18" and 19" available in ET 35 and ET 45. Pricing is expected to be $260 for 18" and $285 for 19", we are currently accepting preorders, no down payment necessary.
Enough blabbing, on to the pics!


----------

